# A Brief History of the Hippie Trail - London to Kathmandu - Updated 2021 (richardgregory.org.uk)



## Deleted member 29963 (May 13, 2021)

It looks like the only thread on here explicitly about the Hippie Trail is about how it was about five years ago. I found this gem and thought at least a person or two on here might be into it:

A Brief History of the Hippie Trail - London to Kathmandu - Updated 2021 (richardgregory.org.uk)


----------



## MFB (May 16, 2021)

This was interesting, what stands out most to me is how easy and spelled out world travel is for us now. "I'll just Uber to my Airbnb!"


----------



## Deleted member 29963 (May 17, 2021)

MFB said:


> This was interesting, what stands out most to me is how easy and spelled out world travel is for us now. "I'll just Uber to my Airbnb!"


If you got the tech and the cash... I'm sure my white grandfather never dreamed of calling in a freight train when he was riding the rails in 1934, but we still have some real adventures.


----------



## rivervictor (May 19, 2021)

acardweaver said:


> It looks like the only thread on here explicitly about the Hippie Trail is about how it was about five years ago. I found this gem and thought at least a person or two on here might be into it:
> 
> A Brief History of the Hippie Trail - London to Kathmandu - Updated 2021 (richardgregory.org.uk)


rich history--i like the format with all those pics on the left. very appealing.


----------

